# Pollen Filter on Volvo S40 2006, surge protectors...



## jason.r (May 20, 2011)

Here is a site with pictures on how to get to your in cab air filter (pollen filter):

http://forums.swedespeed.com/showthread.php?116825

As for the surge protector, I am at a little bit of a loss. But I would google a place where you can get a manual. 

Good Luck!

Jason


----------

